# Sierra Nevada skiing



## lewi (Dec 15, 2006)

Has anyone used the autocaravan park at Pradollano? Are you able to advance book a place with electricity or do you just have to turn up and hope there is a space? 
Linda


----------



## 106932 (Sep 9, 2007)

HI LINDA I HAVE NOT USED THE CAMP SITE,BUT IF YOU DRIVE INTO THE SKI RESORT THERE IS A CAMPER CAR PARK WHICH IS FREE THERE IS NO ELECTRIC BUT IF YOUR ONLY SNOWBOARDING FOR A FEW DAYS AT A TIME ITS A GOOD SPOT FOR PARKING,WE SET OF FOR SPAIN ON BOXING DAY 1ST STOP IS BOARDING IN SIERRA NEVADA
IAN


----------



## teemyob (Nov 22, 2005)

*Sierra Nevada*

Hello there,

There is a motorhome parking area in the Sierra Nevada Ski Resort (500 Places). In addition when I was there December 2005 to Jan 2006, there were electric Hook-Ups available.

If you drive up-to the resort from Granada, you cannot miss the signs for the "Motorcarvanas".

Click here for more Sierra Nevada Ski Post where we have discuused it before.

Hope this helps you?

Trev.


----------

